# It's all go on the kitty front...



## Casey76 (7 April 2015)

I have a sneaking suspicion that one of my foster kits is pregnant.

I feel guilty in that the conception occurred whilst she was in my care, however I was waiting for her to come into call for the first time before getting her spayed (my vet won't spay before 6 months, and she is so small I didn't think she was any older than that.).  Unfortunately she never showed any signs of being in call :/ (my other female cat was very obvious, for about a year even after being spayed)

This will be my first experience of a cat pregnancy, so I'm feeling a bit nervous; even though I've nursed a few young kittens in the past.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 April 2015)

Casey76 said:



			I have a sneaking suspicion that one of my foster kits is pregnant.

I feel guilty in that the conception occurred whilst she was in my care, however I was waiting for her to come into call for the first time before getting her spayed (my vet won't spay before 6 months, and she is so small I didn't think she was any older than that.).  Unfortunately she never showed any signs of being in call :/ (my other female cat was very obvious, for about a year even after being spayed)

This will be my first experience of a cat pregnancy, so I'm feeling a bit nervous; even though I've nursed a few young kittens in the past.






Click to expand...

Been there done it and got the t shirt.

  What a pretty little cat  I love black cats, she is so like the one I lost - could have her in a heart beat.


----------



## Casey76 (9 April 2015)

Well, we've been to the vet, and Ebony is very pregnant - so pregnant she is due in 1-2 weeks 

This does mean that she was very likely pregnant when she came to me, which takes away a little of my guilt.

Is it so wrong to feel a little excited now???


----------



## Archangel (9 April 2015)

What a lovely cat  - can't wait to see kitten photos.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 April 2015)

She's gorgeous.  I await eagerly the pics of kittens.


----------



## hackneylass2 (10 April 2015)

Wow, those eyes!  She's beautiful, hope all goes really well!


----------

